# Sophie's World audio book - FREE



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Today's online edition of The Guardian newspaper is giving away a free audio book of Sophie's World:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/competition/2012/feb/01/sophie-world-download
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------

